# Fayetteville, NC - #A004754 M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fayetteville, NC | A004754


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

pretty dog. bump!


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

she looks scared out of her mind, poor baby, can someone help this lovely girl?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Petfinder says it's a boy? Anyway, he does look depressed........:help:
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

